# NYPD Domestic ambush OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

This is a little old, I don't know how I missed it.





SPRINGFIELD GARDENS, Queens (WABC) -- The NYPD released body camera footage Friday of a November 2020 shooting that shows the suspect in a domestic violence case entering a home in Queens and opening fire on two officers and his alleged victim.

Both officers -- Joseph Murphy and Christopher Wells -- were wounded but were able to return fire, killing the gunman, identified as 41-year-old Rondell Goppy.

The incident happened around 12:45 p.m. on November 24, at a home on 179th Street near 146th Road in Springfield Gardens.

Authorities say a 41-year-old woman had walked into the 105th Precinct to report the domestic violence case, and the officers then accompanied her back to the residence to collect her belongings.

The video shows them talking with the woman in her living room, when all of the sudden, Goppy appears at the front door and opens fire without saying a word.
He fired 11 shots in total, striking Officer Wells in the thigh and Officer Murphy in both of his hands. The officers fired 24 shots, striking Goppy several times.

Law enforcement officials say it's a miracle they survived.

"This video is chilling and difficult to watch, but it makes one thing clear: Police Officers Wells and Murphy saved lives," PBA President Patrick Lynch said. "They saved the lives of that domestic violence victim and her children, and they saved each other's lives - all because they had the training, skill and courage of New York City police officers. For anyone questioning whether we need police officers responding to these types of situations, this video is the answer."
Wells is a 14-year NYPD veteran, while Murphy has been with the force since 2015.

"They saved that woman's life," Mayor Bill de Blasio said after the shooting. "I want to be crystal clear. Because these officers were there, that woman is alive."

The female victim was not injured and can be seen on the video running for cover.

The officers were released from the hospital on Thanksgiving morning to bagpipes and the applause of fellow officers.
"There is no surprise here today what we have to be thankful for," Police Commissioner Dermot Shea said after the two officers left Jamaica Hospital.

Officials said Goppy had a history of domestic violence and that the home was the site of four prior domestic violence calls.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

YEEEEEEEE
Remember rear security


----------

